# 5-8-04 Report



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Got the boat back early this afternoon. Finished my work early  
No charge...loose connection on the new ignition coil. I loaded up my junk & picked it up, went straight to the river. Ran a full 6 gallons thru it with no problems. Had some difficulty getting shad. Spent more time than I like to, and most were small & some medium, no large. Here's the 1st fish, off the second spot.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Second fish.......








Here's the third in the water.....  








In the boat !


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Finally a bluecat !!








Then my last & 5th fish. Had a few bites & bait stealers, also had one on that got off near the boat. All the fish including the ones that got away were small.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

This spot I only got a few small bumbs, no takers !








Saw a barge that had the light on it right , so I shot it !  









If you go to my photo gallery, you can see these pictures in the larger size, I decided to post most of them in the medium size


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Ya did better than I did tonight, smell that? Dip got a few small channels, I did get to reel one of his in cuz he got a double, with me sittin right next to him. I had one get off early though. Nice pics.

Bill


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim, it looks like you ended up having a pretty good day yesterday after we talked in the creek. You caught some fish and got your boat back all in the same day. Did you have as much problem with the wind as I had?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like a great day


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

David...what wind ??  
Some of it bothered me, but it kept me cool too.  I have a water bucket anchor & used it most all of the time. Only once did the wind actually knock me off my spot.


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess my boat just catches more of the wind than yours does.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Glad to here the boat is ok!Good fish


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Daryl....how's your fish locator now ??


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

As soon as I fix the pics you will see!!!!!Found a few new spots ended up catching about 60 fish all weekend!Thank you again for the help on the x15,when you can see the bottom REAL GOOD it is amazing  what happens.Daryl


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Be sure to send me some info on those spots in a PM or phone or something  I need to get on a good boat trip. 
Look at the size of this *skipjack !*


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Jim that looks like the same size of skips I got this weekend   Daryl


----------

